# Question on cylinder head casting number for a Farmall B



## hdmachine (Mar 9, 2012)

Im kinda green at this kind of stuff, but does anyone know what the cylinder head casting number 6716da fits, is it the 123 or 113 engine or is it both and which does the 6716db fit thanks alot


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I am not 100% sure on this, but it seems those numbers are the same head, just different casting numbers. Its possible that they made some minor changes to the head and then gave it an updated number (ie db vs da). I know they did that with the heads on the Jeep inline 6. Some of them had cracking issues, but the ones with the more recent casting number had the problem fixed. From what I could find, either of them should fit the A, Super A, and B.


----------

